# boy crazy



## Jessica Espinoza (Oct 27, 2002)

I really attracted to a friend of mine, but I don't dare get to freindly with him because D gets really bad when he's near me because I really like him and it makes my stress level go up. I want to get to know him but Ibs is really difficult. What should I do?


----------

